# Looking for a Tamron 90mm macro DI nikon mount?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am looking for a decnt price on a Tamron Telephoto SP AF 90mm f/2.8 Di Macro Autofocus Lens for Nikon AF. If anyone knows a place to find one for under $400.00 that would be awesome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

anybody know where I can find one of these???


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

try this site
http://www.dpreview.com


----------

